# 2 zx1500s and 4 l7 12s..



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

i have a 1/0 kit right now with a 1/0 to 4 4qauge distrubution block on my power.. so that means the amps are only getting 4 gauge sized input(right?) is that enough to handle 1500RMS 3000PEAK? i cant find 1/0 gauge to 2 or 1/0 gauge blocks ANYWHERE trust me i've searched.. and i dont see the point of me running 2 4 gauges to each amp unless one single 4 gauge cant handle 1500rms. ?? ideas?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

is one zx1500 per 2 12" l7s a good matcch? id assume so... and maybe just keep the gain at like halfway so i dont blow the subs or blow the rubber off the outter ring like last time...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buffitout said:


> i have a 1/0 kit right now with a 1/0 to 4 4qauge distrubution block on my power.. so that means the amps are only getting 4 gauge sized input(right?) is that enough to handle 1500RMS 3000PEAK? i cant find 1/0 gauge to 2 or 1/0 gauge blocks ANYWHERE trust me i've searched.. and i dont see the point of me running 2 4 gauges to each amp unless one single 4 gauge cant handle 1500rms. ?? ideas?


 according to my previous research and experience .. 4 gauge is not enough to truly run 1500 rms.. but you may not actually be running that anyway, unless you have upgraded the big 3 under the hood, have an alternator crankin enough amps and have a battery or two with enough cca to truly power your amp to create that rms.. i have only had one system that exceeded 1000 rms.. and i had to perform all upgrades to achieve the amps full potential


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

i have upgraded to the big 3 and i have a 01 crown vic p71 with the police alternator..


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

so with that said. how do these guys with 18 amps and 9003495283587203 watts have those amps wired.. maybe each amp has its OWN 1/0 going from the battery to the amp? and that way you wouldnt need a distribution block for your power and i could have 1/0 on each amp instead of 1/0 downgraded to 4.  help. is that a good idea running them each there own wire? i know that a lot of money in cable but im just curiouss

i KNOW that gauge wire is measured in amps but anybody a rough estimate on what WATTAGE each gauge can handle?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

just found the answer to all my questions basically

Keep in mind that length is a factor here as well. If you're doing a long run (>20 feet), you should use one size larger. It doesn't hurt to use a wire size that's larger than necessary, but it will usually cost more and can be more difficult to install.

*Power Wire:*

*10 gauge: ~35 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <350 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <250 watts

*8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <550 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <400 watts

*6 gauge: ~87 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <875 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <625 watts

*4 gauge: ~140 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <1400 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1000 watts

*2 gauge: ~220 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <2200 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1500 watts

*1/0 gauge: ~350 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <3500 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <2500 watts

*2/0 gauge: ~440 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <4400 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <3000 watts

*4/0 gauge: ~700 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <7000 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <5000 watts

*Speaker wire:*

*22 gauge: ~2.2 amperes*
8 ohms - <36 watts
6 ohms - <27 watts
4 ohms - <18 watts
3 ohms - <13.5 watts
2 ohms - <9 watts
1 ohm - <4.5 watts

*20 gauge: ~3.4 amperes*
8 ohms - <96 watts
6 ohms - <72 watts
4 ohms - <48 watts
3 ohms - <36 watts
2 ohms - <24 watts
1 ohm - <12 watts

*18 gauge: ~5.5 amperes*
8 ohms - <240 watts
6 ohms - <180 watts
4 ohms - <120 watts
3 ohms - <90 watts
2 ohms - <60 watts
1 ohm - <30 watts

*16 gauge: ~8.7 amperes*
8 ohms - <600 watts
6 ohms - <450 watts
4 ohms - <300 watts
3 ohms - <225 watts
2 ohms - <150 watts
1 ohm - <75 watts

*14 gauge: ~13.7 amperes*
8 ohms - <1500 watts
6 ohms - <1125 watts
4 ohms - <750 watts
3 ohms - <563 watts
2 ohms - <375 watts
1 ohm - <188 watts

*12 gauge: ~21.8 amperes*
8 ohms - <3800 watts
6 ohms - <2850 watts
4 ohms - <1900 watts
3 ohms - <1425 watts
2 ohms - <950 watts
1 ohm - <475 watts

*10 gauge: ~34.6 amperes*
8 ohms - <9600 watts
6 ohms - <7200 watts
4 ohms - <4800 watts
3 ohms - <3600 watts
2 ohms - <2400 watts
1 ohm - <1200 watts

*8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
8 ohms - <24000 watts
6 ohms - <18000 watts
4 ohms - <12000 watts
3 ohms - <9000 watts
2 ohms - <6000 watts
1 ohm - <3000 watts

*Maximum Fuse Size* 

00 awg 400 amps 
0 awg 325 amps 
1 awg 250 amps 
2 awg 200 amps 
4 awg 125 amps 
6 awg 80 amps 
8 awg 50 amps 
10 awg 30 amps 
12 awg 20 amps 
14 awg 15 amps 
16 awg 7.5 amps


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buffitout said:


> i have upgraded to the big 3 and i have a 01 crown vic p71 with the police alternator..


 how many amp alt is it.. cuz u said u have 2 1500 rms amps right.. so thats 3000rms plus whatever front channel amp..so on top of running your vehicle which is bout 100 amps.. u would need an addl 300 amps.. so if your police alt is less than 400 amp alt.. you wont be truly running that wattage..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buffitout said:


> so with that said. how do these guys with 18 amps and 9003495283587203 watts have those amps wired.. maybe each amp has its OWN 1/0 going from the battery to the amp? and that way you wouldnt need a distribution block for your power and i could have 1/0 on each amp instead of 1/0 downgraded to 4.  help. is that a good idea running them each there own wire? i know that a lot of money in cable but im just curioussi KNOW that gauge wire is measured in amps but anybody a rough estimate on what WATTAGE each gauge can handle?


those guys run their systems for comp with the engine off.. running solely onmutli battery power.. usually just a burp of bass..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> those guys run their systems for comp with the engine off.. running solely onmutli battery power.. usually just a burp of bass..


No...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

i beleive the alt is 240 amps. so what hes saying is basically im maxed out at about 1500rms without adding another battery to run the second amp off or both of them off? or is he saying that i basically need some custom double alternator bracket shit to TRUELY get 3000rms..? and i dont really listen to it with the engine off im usually drivin around or just leave it parked.. and i got a question is it possible to have a speaker hooked up to a switch on the dash or somewhere, what do i need a 6 prong 3 way switch?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

so i need another battery and an isolator then ill be set??????????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

2 auxilary batts the 200 amp alt u have4 gauge to 1/0 adapters and ur done...and throw the L7 away and get better woofers..


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

uh oh its the antikicker group. what let me guess i should save up $800 just for one jl audio sub instead? ha


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

what do i need 4 gauge to 0 gauge adaptor for? i know i need 0 gauge to 4 gauge adaptors but why 4 to 0????????


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> those guys run their systems for comp with the engine off.. running solely onmutli battery power.. usually just a burp of bass..


bwahahahahahaa


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buffitout said:


> uh oh its the antikicker group. what let me guess i should save up $800 just for one jl audio sub instead? ha


Oh hell no.. we also the anti jl group,, there way better subs for way cheaper than 800 that will shit on jl


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Brahma Brian said:


> No...


Good.. so someones listening.. we need more posting up in this 
Beezy..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> 2 auxilary batts the 200 amp alt u have4 gauge to 1/0 adapters and ur done...and throw the L7 away and get better woofers..


How is. A 200 amp alt sufficient for that much power


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

should i trade my four 12s for 2 15s l7 ported + $150 and downsize to 2000RMS if i cant even handle much more without modding my alt..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buffitout said:


> should i trade my four 12s for 2 15s l7 ported + $150 and downsize to 2000RMS if i cant even handle much more without modding my alt..


 sell them and get some real subs , but it depends what ur goals are.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

nahh ima just sell my 12's and get 2 15's and trade/sell the zx15s and buy a pair of zx1000s  and ima run 1/0 for each one fuck a distribution block


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> How is. A 200 amp alt sufficient for that much power


for educational purposes, can anyone shed some light here


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the alt makes power if your storage is at a point that the voltage holds the 200 amp will work but the additional storage ie batteries will b needed..u cant rely on charts and diagrams because a cars envirnment or yur music is nt a at constant draw peaks and valleys will help and stress your electrical..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> the alt makes power if your storage is at a point that the voltage holds the 200 amp will work but the additional storage ie batteries will b needed..u cant rely on charts and diagrams because a cars envirnment or yur music is nt a at constant draw peaks and valleys will help and stress your electrical..


so what if im listening to say.. e 40 with lots of deep current drawing bass..would this still be true.. isnt the idea to have an efficient setup whereyou dont have to worry bout nothin..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u can never really guess what system to system will do .if u have a 200 amp alt and two additional batteries..ie {the right batteries}..u can get away with a fair amount of power.i think people are to focused on power efficiency is more crucial than say i have 25k watts.i never need to use more than like 1500 watts total to get to a point driving is difficult u really *DONT* need 2 or even 3 k to b loud.if u insisit on it than u have to take the steps to get it.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

cool.. well then i guess i dont need any more than a 200a alt.. that savespelnty o cash...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

your car doesnt have a 200amp alternator in it stock ill tell you that muc.h unless you have a p71 or former popo car like so


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

A good battery up front and a good battery out back with 1/0 between the two fused a foot from each battery, by that I mean a foot from the front bat and a foot from the rear bat. Then you can run 1/0 from the rear bat to each amp. I would fuse each of those runs too because sometimes peoples meathods of securing the cable to the lugs are lacking and fires are bad. A 200a alt would suffice if you do the big three and have two GOOD batteries. I always over do the power wire so I would have two runs to the rear.

EDIT:::: Just saw what car, two pos runs from the front is what I would do incase you ever want to go with bigger power/more bats etc. Never let the power cable be the choke point. And I weld a bolt to the frame for the ground, that shit won't give and you will have a SOLID ground...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

BEST POST HERE YET ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ watch and learn guys!! HAPPY EASTER AND THANKS that cleared a lot up. should i double 1/0 the groud on each battery? or possibly find some true 2/0 somewhere just for my grounds


----------

